# Thinking of introducing a Nigerian Dwarf to the herd.



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have any mini dairies.... yet. :laugh: My youngest son, (5) just asked if he can get a tiny goat. I love LaManchas and have a 3 already. 2 are only 6 months old and one of those seems very fine and petite. This got me thinking Nigerian Dwarf buck.  I'm debating on getting a couple bucks anyway that aren't related because I am surrounded by meat goats. No dairy. I thought I could get a couple LaMancha bucks and alternate them through the girls for a few years then trade/sell them for new blood. I have an alpine doe also. Are "mini" bucks easier, harder, same difference to keep then their full size buddies? Also, is there a market for the Mini LaManchas? I don't have registered stock, but would be willing to upgrade when needed. Any thoughts would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi! I'm from Ohio too and just getting into mini-manchas. They fit my needs for a small backyard milker. I too wonder what I'm going to do about future breedings, I don't know if I could keep a buck since we have space limitations. There are a few breeders within an hour of me though. Where are you located? I'm near Columbus. I think the market for them is picking up around here. My starter stock is first and second generation - so not registered, but the third gen babies will be if I find that registered babies sell better. I'm not in it for selling breeding stock (I just want family milkers) but I will do what I can to keep bad genes out of the pool.
I think the breeder I'm buying from has plenty of bucklings if you need one. She has Nigis and a few mini-Nubians too.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

VickiH said:


> I'm not in it for selling breeding stock (I just want family milkers) but I will do what I can to keep bad genes out of the pool.


I'm about an hour south of Columbus in Washington Court House. My boys are too young for 4-H right now, but eventually they will want to take something. They love the goats and they are just a little hobby for us and I plan to milk. I like the idea of knowing where our food comes from. We don't have a lot of land, but i have a place to keep the bucks. I love the LaManchas and from what i have read, the milk is yummy. I'm not so much of a fan of the Nubians. The ones I have been around are a little flighty. The LaMancha and Alpine have been sooooo kind and relaxed.

Hopefully we are close. I'd love to have another "milker" close. We are just getting started, so I'm researching alot.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I think W.C. is maybe 45 minute to an hour away from me - not too bad! I'm just on the NW side of Columbus. Sounds like we are both doing the hobby farm/self-sufficient thing. Milk is next for us. I haven't tasted the goat's milk yet, but a friend of mine who has a mini-mancha says hers is THE best milk she's ever had. I know it varies by the goat, but the breeder of my goats says theirs is good, so I'm not worried. I cannot wait to get them home :dance: I'll be sure to let you know of any resources I come across.
My daughter started 4-H last year and we were thinking of doing goats, but I'm just not sure. There is so much procedure and testing involved, and our fair (Franklin Co) had so few goats last year and they were in hideous shape. I'm a little afraid of picking up a disease there.
I noticed a huge difference in temperment between the Lamanchas and Nubians that our breeder had - her manchas were totally laid back and so quiet! Not so for the Nubians. She said she didn't really care for the Nubs either.
It's so good to get to know a semi-local! I'm kind of a renegade where we live.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too. Everyone thought I was crazy when I decided to get goats. Now they are stopping by to see what is happening at the mini farm! :thumbup: We bought a LaMancha and a Apline this summer and the lady we got them from let me practice milking her other Alpine that she was currently using for her family. It was waaayyyy easier then I had thought. My cousin brought his Savanna buck over and he bred the LaMancha. She hasn't come back into heat, so I'm hoping she took. She'll be due Jan. 28th and I cannot wait!!!!  He has his new boer buck turned out with the Alpine right now, but he is only 7 mo. old and doesn't know what's up. Also, she is not coming into heat this early. I think I'm going to forget that cross and take her to an Alpine buck in London, Ohio in Nov. or whenever she comes in. Let me know about any bucklings your breeder has available. I'm also looking for a LaMancha buck. Black and tans are my favs.

I'm glad I found a "semi-homesteader" near me. :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Are "mini" bucks easier, harder, same difference to keep then their full size buddies?


By "mini," do you mean Nigerian dwarf too? I have a young Nigerian buck that is really gentle and friendly. He can be stubborn sometimes :wink: but only when I try to lead him (he wasn't broken to lead as a kid.) His small size makes him really easy to handle, and he's not the least bit mean. But he is still amazingly strong for his size!
Aside from his stubborn streak, he's as easy to care for as the does.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds so exciting to be expecting! I'll email you my breeder's info once I figure out if can do that yet. I haven't hit the minimum posts for PM's. Her website isn't kept up because she has 2 jobs right now and is too busy. When we visited she did have some bucklings but they may have gotten banded by now. I'll check for you, she's really nice. I don't think she has any full size, just the minis and Nigis. But she probably knows someone who does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Vicki just click the email link instead of the PM link in tracyqh's profile


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Vicki - See if she has anything that would be okay for my home farm. I think I would like a Nigi buck and a LaMancha. I'm totally stuck on the LaManchas.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I should be talking to her soon and I'll let her know you are looking.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I love my mini-manchas, they have so much personalit in a small package. As far as a market for them, I believe that they are starting to catch on. I am in South Texas and have people waiting to get kids from me.

Which is wonderful in a way, but I just do not have enough does kidding this year to keep up with what I want to retain and what my customers want.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi if you are in W.C. House im about 45 minutes from you also. I live on the other side of Hillsboro, in Seaman, Ohio. I just sold the cutested little buck. Might have another one available after breeding season just aint sure yet. But its neat that im starting to see more people with goats around me, I was starting to think I was about the only one down this way. lol


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not showing or anything like that. I just need a couple bucks to breed with so I can get milk. I want them to be correct and kind, but if they are lacking abit in the show pen, I'm fine with that. Keep me in mind if you want to sell. Do you know any LaMancha breeders that have some bucklings left over?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

No I really dont know anyone that has any Lamanchas for sale, if I run across any I will let you know though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in SC but raising Nigerians & Mini-Manchas. I have one Lamancha doe who will be bred to a Nigerian. The rest are already minis. If you use a full sized doe and a Nigerian buck (which is safest for the doe) you may have to be creative for ways for the buck to reach her. Milk stand, hills etc to help. I had penned mine together and now I'm not sure if she was in heat and bred or if she wasn't. Can't wait to see those babies. 

We have three F1 does and two F2 does and two F1 bucks. Can't wait to see our new mini babies in the Spring!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

That is funny. We have some stumps in the pasture he could hop on! :ROFL: 

I keep tossing up the idea of bucks because there is only meat goats around me. Eventally, I would like to retain a doe or something, but I want it full dairy.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

MAY have found a ND doe AND buck!!!!! I'm going to look at them hopefully this week!!!!!! :leap: I'm trying not to get excited.... but...... :clap:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

So, did you have any luck finding what you were looking for?? :whatgoat:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know yet. It was kinda of a talking to a friend of a friend.... yadda yadda. Hopefully, I can see them this week. They are not too far from me. I'm trying not to get too hopeful, but we'll see. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Got a 5 mo. Nigerian Dwarf doeling. She's a doll! My youngest son wanted a "Goat that would never grow" and that he could milk all by himself. Now they neighbors are interested in some Nigis. They will be everywhere!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your new girl! :clap: :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Nigerian doe. I'm also in Ohio but I'm north of Columbus in Ashland County. I'm about 1.5 hours from Columbus. I have Nigerians and one Alpine doe. I used a hay bale for my Nigerian buck to breed the Alpine and it worked out just fine. I did have to hold her in place so she didn't move but she didn't give me any problems.

I haven't put my buck on my sales page yet but I'm going to be selling Hoofprint Hills Elijah Blue if you would be interested in doing some traveling. I used Elijah on my Alpine and he had no problem getting the job done. My website is www.salvagnofarm.com


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't really like Lamanchas. I like Nubians, but I decided Alpines are much better. My Nubians were pretty wild at first when we got them, they have settled down now. I have no problems with bottle babies, which are absolutely fantastic to have, much easier to handle and care for.

Also Nigerians and Alpine mix look wonderful.  We might have a baby or 2 this March from our Nigerian doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, if you don't care if the buck is registered or not, here is one from Craigslist in the Columbus area. http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/2030764980.html


----------

